# Viewing Slides without a Projector?!



## Photo/Video Editor

*Hey y'all,*

Got a puzzle for y'all! :er: 

Got a client who wants me to digitaly transfer her slides, but she first wants to chose which ones to do.  She wants to know if there is a easy way for her to view them before she transfers them. A pair of rubber gloves and a flashlight maybe?

Thanx a zillion for the assist.

*-P/V Editor*


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome to the forum.

You can buy a battery powered, hand held slide viewer for $20.  

A better idea would be a light table (or maybe a window) and a loupe.


----------



## Photo/Video Editor

*Thanx!* 
This is great!  
Found one on e-bay for $14.99!!!
Hanimex good brand?

*-P/V Editor*


----------



## Photo/Video Editor

*Hey,*

Never mind, found a better one at B&H.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&kw=KAVDM3&is=REG&Q=&O=productlist&sku=90420​
*-P/V Editor*

P.S. This forum is off the chain!


----------



## DestinDave

There ya go then...  that'll work just fine.

I agree with Mike - a light table would be best for this type of thing tho'...  She can look at all of them at once - makes it easier to decide..  but you certainly won't find one for that price!


----------

